# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Dashuria platonike

## cika

Mbase eshte hapur dhe me pare ndonje teme e tille. Te me falni sepse nuk kam kontrolluar.
Si mendojne anetaret e forumit per dashurine platonike? Jam e bindur qe ekziston. A i ka ndodhur ndonjerit prej jush? dhe si e keni zgjidhur kete problem?

----------


## crazy_diamond

po egziston,por dashuria ime platonike eshte shume prane realitetit....................fantazi e thelle.

----------


## Brari

dashuria platonike.. eshte ajka e dashurise.. 
apo jo..

----------


## Izadora

dashuri platonike


mbetet gjithmon e bukur per aq kohe sa shijohet nga larg
ajka s'mund ti them por eshte dicka afer ajkes :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dea08

> Mbase eshte hapur dhe me pare ndonje teme e tille. Te me falni sepse nuk kam kontrolluar.
> Si mendojne anetaret e forumit per dashurine platonike? Jam e bindur qe ekziston. A i ka ndodhur ndonjerit prej jush? dhe si e keni zgjidhur kete problem?


 egziston, dhe une e kam perjetuar per tre vjet ...; dikur,,,,,,

----------


## white-knight

Ne perralla me kalores qe shpetojne princesha edhe ka ekzistuar.Ne jete reale me thene te drejten nuk njoh njeri qe ka rene koke e kembe brenda qe ta quash "Dashuri Platonike".
Nejse ca s ben vaki.Por quhesh i/e cmendur pastaj  :pa dhembe:

----------


## YlliRiaN

nuk di cte them ndoshta ekziston ndoshta jo

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Mbase eshte hapur dhe me pare ndonje teme e tille. Te me falni sepse nuk kam kontrolluar.
> Si mendojne anetaret e forumit per dashurine platonike? Jam e bindur qe ekziston. A i ka ndodhur ndonjerit prej jush? dhe si e keni zgjidhur kete problem?


Egziston sigurisht,edhe se ajo ne banjo eshte me shume mekanike.

Problemi per tu zgjithur eshte i thjesht,endero JENIFER LOPES,e mos e prek.

Kur te zgjohesh fillo e sha PLATONIN,edhe se nuk eshte fai i tij.

----------


## white-knight

Edhe Don Kishoti me dashurine platonike te Dylqines se Tobozes jetonte.Keshtu qe kjo "lloj dashurie" na  del per ato njerez me karakter te dobet qe nuk perballen dot me realitetin, dhe adhurojne dhe kerkojne nje gje qe qe eshte shume larg tyre dhe s do e arrijne kurre.Me pak fjale "Don kishoteske".

----------


## dea08

> Edhe Don Kishoti me dashurine platonike te Dylqines se Tobozes jetonte.Keshtu qe kjo "lloj dashurie" na  del per ato njerez me karakter te dobet qe nuk perballen dot me realitetin, dhe adhurojne dhe kerkojne nje gje qe qe eshte shume larg tyre dhe s do e arrijne kurre.Me pak fjale "Don kishoteske".


jo eshte  ekeqja e disave, qe nuk kane apak"eksperience"dhe behen expert...
thua gradat do tju dryshojne ndonje dite? 
te duash nuk ka te beje me fortesi karakteri por njeri me ndjenja qe vleresojne dhe repektojne dhe distancat

----------


## dea08

> Ne perralla me kalores qe shpetojne princesha edhe ka ekzistuar.Ne jete reale me thene te drejten nuk njoh njeri qe ka rene koke e kembe brenda qe ta quash "Dashuri Platonike".
> Nejse ca s ben vaki.Por quhesh i/e cmendur pastaj


nese nuk njihni njeri, mund tju them se une jam shembulli real? Ju mjafton?
Do et doja tju pergjigjesa sipas grades por nuk i shoh yjet ndaj dhe ju kerkoj ndjese..
Atehere ,kush e dinte nuk mo meri aspak per te çmendur....
nese nuk ju mjafton.... shikoni ne fjalor se çdo et thote i/e çmendur  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## Solomoni

*white-knight*

Po per Naim Frasherin do te thoje qe dhe ai eshte me karakter te dobet, kur poezia e tij erotike ka shume ne thelb dashurine platonike, si te do te shkrihem, te venitem, si kandili kur s'ka vaj - te te puthe kemben etj etj

----------


## white-knight

> jo eshte ekeqja e disave, qe nuk kane apak"eksperience"dhe behen expert...
> thua gradat do tju dryshojne ndonje dite?
> te duash nuk ka te beje me fortesi karakteri por njeri me ndjenja qe vleresojne dhe repektojne dhe distancat


Po flasim per dashurine platonike e jo per dashurine normale.Mos i ngaterro gjerat.
Une nuk tashe qe te duash eshte dobesi por  te jetosh nje dashuri platonike eshte qe ti kesh vene dryrin trurit.Per nje gje qe ti e di qe eshte e paarritshme,nuk ja vlen te luftosh,sepse je o i manget nga trute qe ne kete rast quhesh i cmendur ose je i dobet ne karakter dhe i ve kapakun trurit me nje dashuri te tille qe me pak fjale,genjen veten.
Une eksperience kam dhe mjaft madje.Personalisht nuk e kam jetuar nje dashuri te tille platonike ose me mire tek une ajo mund te ekzistoje por do e quaja me mire nje fiksim te castit pasi nuk zgjat shume.Nqs eshte ky fiksim,dashuria platonike.




> nese nuk njihni njeri, mund tju them se une jam shembulli real? Ju mjafton?
> Do et doja tju pergjigjesa sipas grades por nuk i shoh yjet ndaj dhe ju kerkoj ndjese..
> Atehere ,kush e dinte nuk mo meri aspak per te çmendur....
> nese nuk ju mjafton.... shikoni ne fjalor se çdo et thote i/e çmendur


Ketu shpjegohu pak se s te marr vesh.Si qenke ti nje rast?Edhe ti po jeton nje dashuri platonike,dmth po dashuron dike qe eshte larg dhe s do e kesh kurre?




> Po per Naim Frasherin do te thoje qe dhe ai eshte me karakter te dobet, kur poezia e tij erotike ka shume ne thelb dashurine platonike, si te do te shkrihem, te venitem, si kandili kur s'ka vaj - te te puthe kemben etj etj


Nuk ja di karakterin Naim Frasherit qe te jap nje pergjigje.Zakonisht poetet jane tipa te ndjeshem dhe me karakter te dobet pasi jane enderrimtare dhe jo realista.

----------


## DI_ANA

Te jesh i ndjeshem nuk do te thote te jesh i dobet!Ndjeshmeria eshte nje virtyt i rralle dhe i larte te cilen per fat te keq nuk e gjejme tek te gjithe...P.S Per hapesen e temes kisha nje pyetje! C,fare nenkupton ti vete me te ashtuquajteren dashuri platonike? Mesa di une kjo lloj dashurie eshte e bazuar ne nje marredhenie ku dominon instikti seksual.A na mjafton per te qene te kompletuar dhe a zgjat kjo lloj "dashurie"? Pergjigja ime eshte: JO.

----------


## cika

Kjo teme u hap si rezultat i nje historie, qe mua ne fillim mu duk pak absurde. Ashtu sikunder thote white-knight, mendoja dhe une: qe eshte nje fiksim i momentit, por duke degjuar historine e personit X, me miliona here mu be si fiksim. Behet fjale per nje dashuri platonike 12 vjecare. E nese dea08 ke kaluar 3 vjet dhe nuk e di a e ke harruar. Personi X ka 9 vjet qe e njoh dhe eshte e pamundur qe mos te me flasi per kete dashuri, madje ka rreth nje muaj qe e degjoj kete histori gati perdite dhe me eshte bere si fiksim. Cudia me e madhe eshte se personi X ka 10 vjet qe eshte larguar nga shqiperia dhe te vazhdosh ti ushqesh vetes qe ti je ne dashuri me kete person prej 12 vjetesh, me duket pak cmenduri. Gjithsecili tashme ka zgjedhur rrugen e vet te jetes. Mirepo te dy e dine fare mire qe e pelqejne njeri -tjetrin. takohen cdo vit sepse familjet njihen, mirepo une mendoj sepse respektimi i tepruar i atyre distanceve qe permend dea08 i ka cuar deri ketu.

----------


## SaS

me sa di une dashuria platonike eshte dashuria qe nuk bazohet ne seks pra ta duash tjetrin pa bere seks!!! dashuri platonike nuk do te thote te ndiesh per nje njeri qe nuk te do ty apo te jesh larg atij personi mos u ngaterroni ne koncepte !!! te tille dashurie kane provuar kohe me pare ne mos gaboj michael jackson dhe elisabeth taylor me njeri tjetrin !!! 

personalisht nuk mund ta aplikoj ose te ndiej( ta kem ndier )  kete lloj dashurie !!!

----------


## Izadora

> *dashuri* platonike nuk do te thote te ndiesh per nje njeri qe nuk te do ty apo te jesh larg atij personi mos u ngaterroni ne koncepte !!!


prandaj dhe quhet dashuri platonike

te gjithve na ka rastisur te dashurojme nga large

dikush qe e pelqejme dhe nuk tentojme ta bejme realitet
nje sy i bukur, nje simpatik ose simpatike qe kalon gjithmon ne te njejten ore, ne te njejten rruge.
kur del pak me heret nga shtepia per ta pare
por nguron ti folesh

kete c'fare e quan ti?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## SaS

> prandaj dhe quhet dashuri platonike
> 
> te gjithve na ka rastisur te shurojme nga large
> 
> *dikush qe e pelqejme* dhe nuk tentojme ta bejme realitet
> nje sy i bukur, nje simpatik ose simpatike qe kalon gjithmon ne te njejten ore, ne te njejten rruge.
> kur del pak me heret nga shtepia per ta pare
> por nguron ti folesh
> 
> kete c'fare e quan ti?


e ke thene vet nje njeri qe e pelqejme quhet pelqim !!! ska nevoje per pergjigje nga ana ime !!! e ke dhene vet pergjigjen  !!!

----------


## Izadora

ndegjo

pelqimi nganjeher kthehet ne dashuri "fiksim"



per ty c'fare eshte dashuria platonike?
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SaS

> ndegjo
> 
> pelqimi nganjeher kthehet ne dashuri "fiksim"
> 
> 
> 
> per ty c'fare eshte dashuria platonike?


nuk po themi si kthehet pelqimi ne fiksim dashuri apo urrejtje !!! tema eshte dashuria platonike edhe une te kam thene dy njerez qe rrine bashke ( bashkejetojne puthen preken por qe nuk bejne seks ) !!! pra te jesh i lidhur  me nje njeri pa bere seks !!! kjo eshte ajo qe kam degjuar per dashurine platonike !!! nje njeri qe di me shume edhe mund te na korrigjoj nese e kam gabim !!!

----------

